# Copper Tape over Rail



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi All,
Has anyone ever tried putting copper tape over rail, whether on plastic track or on a routed track? If so, what were the results.

1. Was there still magnetic attraction
2. Did hard pickups work

I was toying with the idea of routing a track and then maybe installing rail flush with surface with copper tape over the top. The idea being it would reduce the magnetic attraction, eliminate having to worry about getting the rail height "just right", cause less wear to the pickup shoes and (if done on plastic track) provide a smooth "rail" surface.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

you have to put power to the tape, it will not pick it up off the rail due to the glue, but it works ok over rails on a routed track, a friend did it that way an it worked ok


----------



## jkstewart1 (Dec 14, 2005)

Does it allow you to run with regular shoes instead of having to go to a 'slide guide'? I'm planning on building a track with rebar tie wire for the rails but have heard that it can create excessive downforce and I would like to moderate the downforce a bit.

Thanks!


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

you can run regular shoes, it does create alot of downforce, you could bury the rebar wire lower an use the copper tape to make less downforce


----------

